# Gesshin Ino Sneak Peak



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

For the knifenuts 





































More photos on our Facebook Page


----------



## mattrud (Jul 15, 2011)

Dang Jon!! how much else do you have hidden up your sleeve?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

haha... i'm working hard over here


----------



## Mattias504 (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh my god....
I'm resisting super hard not to get another honyaki and then you gotta keep posting pictures of these amazing knives. You are quickly overtaking(have overtaken) Korin as the most pimped out knife shop. Awesome stuff, Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

i havent even posted the coolest one yet


----------



## echerub (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I hear my wallet whimpering...


----------



## MadMel (Jul 15, 2011)

Let me get a job soon!!!!


----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 15, 2011)

I am no longer visiting your website or your subforum. You, sir, are an evil, evil, evil little man.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

some people call me the devil
:devilburn:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's where the real tease beings


----------



## mhlee (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude Jon! :shocked:

What the H*LL is that????!!! A single bevel western handled honyaki Ino???? :jawdrop:


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2011)

nope... it is single beveled though

Its sitting in a display case in the middle of the store... come by and check it out 

It might not last too long... i already have a lot of people asking about it.

Here's another picture to tease


----------

